# Emachine driver problems Please Help



## debsis29 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having terrible problems finding the sound drivers for my Emachine 3230. The main problem is the pc itself isn't showing up on the Emachines support website.

The drivers I need are for the "Multimedia audio controller" and "video controller (vga compatible)".

I have no sound at all on my pc and no idea were to look for the correct drivers.

Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I went to the emachine web site for drivers and found this. Have you been there? What is the type (desktop, laptop. etc) of computer. What are the series and model designators?

Raybro


----------



## debsis29 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi thanks for the reply its a desktop. I bought it in the uk and the listings on there are slightly different but still no 3230.

So I think my model is a 3230 sorry for being so vague but I am a complete techno dunce.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Did you click the link I provided and look there?

Raybro


----------



## Shezy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

You're right Emachines website doesn't provide any help, thats really poor customer support, any how I've done a bit of research and found that following chips are installed in 3230.

VGA = *Intel 82845G* and its driver can be downloaded from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=865

and Audio Controller is *Realtek AC97* and its driver can be downloaded from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

I've installed these and my PC is working fine, hope it will help you as well.

Shezy


----------



## steve8ken (Nov 26, 2007)

Great! The eMachines site is rubbish in that the UK model (bought, I think from PC World) 3230 simply doesn't appear. So there are no links to even just the Spec much less the drivers. 

But I can confirm that the RealTek Ac97 works, so does the Intel graphics one 

Can't seem to find a USB2 set though ? When/if re-installing Windows XP Pro, found it best to use a Partn manager to remove all first, but it still came installed on to the unpartitioned space as H: - not so useful. Best to disconnect the USB connection from the mbrd to the multi-mem card reader, so it can't see those. You can re-connect once Windows has installed.


----------

